# Dust



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a pretty small shop. It's 15X15. One door that leads into my man cave (bar area), and no windows. Right now I have a Delta triangle (model AP100) . It doesn't seem to work very well...probably because it is so noisy I don't use it as much as I probably should. I do woodworking and turning as a hobby. I don't sell anything that I make, so it's not a production shop. I would like something that is a bit quieter than what I have, but don't want to spend my first born on it....well, maybe my first born. I do not have high ceilings either. They are about 7 feet and is all insulation. Anyone have any recommendations...?


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Dust is best collected at its source. What you have is just an air cleaner.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Pauley, Your post might get more attention in the Dust Collection Forum, just a couple of categories down from the Tips tricks and Jigs where you posted. Spend some time going through the existing posts there, it will save you a ton of time getting the answers you seek. As Paarker said, you need to collect the dust at the source. The air cleaner you have will only pick up the stuff (not all of it, unfortunately) after it is airborne. Most of what you generate doesn't climb to where your air cleaner is mounted. I hung my air cleaner right next to the filter on my Dust Collector. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you...


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

DAMN, do you eat off that floor? Looks so clean, my shop never looked like that. I guess it is all in the way of priorities. Nice shop, I need to man up and get with it. lol


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Can you mount the unit above your table saw? That looks to be the center of the shop. Next purchase to think about is a dust collector for your saw and router table. You can even hook up your sanders, and other hand tools with dust ports.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

unclefester said:


> Can you mount the unit above your table saw? That looks to be the center of the shop. Next purchase to think about is a dust collector for your saw and router table. You can even hook up your sanders, and other hand tools with dust ports.


I do have a dust collector and always use it. This delta I guess isn't a "dust collector" but to help take the fine dust from sanding out of the air. Seems to me it works strange. On the front of the machine, it blows air out and sucks it in on the sides. Very noisey...


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

BaldEagle2012 said:


> DAMN, do you eat off that floor? Looks so clean, my shop never looked like that. I guess it is all in the way of priorities. Nice shop, I need to man up and get with it. lol


I am a firm believer that a clean shop is a safe shop. I am a stickler when it comes to keeping it organized and clean. It is a very small shop, 15 x 15.


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

While it does not solve the noise problem, I use a Ridge vacuum connect at each machine ( small shop just move hose). I had considered a dust collector but would take up too much space and those big bags in the air always remind me of a parade float.
The vac does not run that much I just turn it on and off with the saw.
I have a remote control switch on the vac so its easy to turn on and off.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a Delta "box" type air cleaner which I also find annoyingly loud. I've resorted to using ear muffs, esp. when other motors (tool and dust collector) are also running. One thing to consider is to run the air cleaner for 20-30 minutes after you leave your shop- helps with air changes and residual dust trapping, while you're not in the shop. I've seen where guys have attached cleaner power cords to timer outlets; I just set either a kitchen timer or one one my cell phone to remind me when to go back and turn it off.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I use a furnace filter on the intake side of a 20" box fan. Quiet, cheap and easily cleaned or replaced.


----------

